# Where should I look for a place like this to rent?



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

Basically what I'm looking for is a place with 1 or 2 rooms that's below 300 euros, including utilities (water, electricity, etc.). Furniture would be a good bonus and it shouldn't be absolute craphole. Strong preference for isolated walls so I wouldn't hear the neighbors and they wouldn't hear us because we sleep during the day (so we need silence in the day) and are awake at night (so we need to be able to walk, talk loudly, listen to music, whatever at night).

We don't care about the neighborhood, but there should be a good supermarket for healthy groceries up to 30 minutes of walking distance away and a specialized computer store (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...w-do-computer-hardware-stores-work-spain.html) that wouldn't ask for ID (for privacy reasons) and wouldn't charge for shipping when I place an order up to hour and a half away of walking distance.

We don't like too many noises (but that is said by night/day cycle mentioned before) around and it can be either an apartment or a house.

Neither of us speak a tiny bit of Spanish, so it's important that we would be able to buy stuff at the computer store, grocery store without being laughed at, rent the place, and not discriminated for not speaking the language (it happened in Hungary for example, people there seem to be very proud and speak very little English).

Reply even if you think it's not possible and tell me why... I would rather know that than to spend hours trying to find it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Spain is the second noisiest place in the world so good luck!! You won't find anywhere where I live for less that €300 including utilities. That would be a dream. Having read your posts my advice would be to stay in France as I cannot imagine Spain will be a happy place for you. Bon chance...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What you want is a tall order, not least because of what you can pay, but yes as Thrax says Spain is a noisy country - both day and night

Jo xxx


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

thrax said:


> Spain is the second noisiest place in the world so good luck!! You won't find anywhere where I live for less that €300 including utilities. That would be a dream. Having read your posts my advice would be to stay in France as I cannot imagine Spain will be a happy place for you. Bon chance...





jojo said:


> What you want is a tall order, not least because of what you can pay, but yes as Thrax says Spain is a noisy country - both day and night
> 
> Jo xxx


Alright, let's turn off the noisy part then and hope that the building's walls will help us out... Let's stay with the rest though.

Oh and main reason why we want to go there is because we want to try and grow our own weed. It's legal there, so that's what we based our decision of moving there for a short while.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> Oh and main reason why we want to go there is because we want to try and grow our own weed. It's legal there, so that's what we based our decision of moving there for a short while.



You're joking right??? 

Jo


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

jojo said:


> You're joking right???
> 
> Jo


Not at all. For personal use of course.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> You're joking right???
> 
> Jo


Though I've never succumbed to the supposed joys of getting high on pot, there are those who make it a focus of their lives, so it's possible that spainweed is being entirely serious. Go figure  .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> Not at all. For personal use of course.


So to summarise, you want to move to Spain, grow your own weed, smoke it all and then leave??? 

I'm sorry, that is not a plan. You'd be better off financially and mentally staying where you are and doing what you do already. 

Jo


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I've never succumbed to the supposed joys of getting high on pot, there are those who make it a focus of their lives, so it's possible that spainweed is being entirely serious. Go figure  .


It's not a focus of my life, maybe of my friend's. I'm just going along out of curiosity and because my current rent contract will end soon and I need to move somewhere anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> It's not a focus of my life, maybe of my friend's. I'm just going along out of curiosity and because my current rent contract will end soon and I need to move somewhere anyway.


Really, well just because growing weed for personal use may be legal, its not something that Spain or any landlords are going to welcome.

so maybe look for an alternative destination or focus

Jo


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

spainweed said:


> It's not a focus of my life, maybe of my friend's. I'm just going along out of curiosity and because my current rent contract will end soon and I need to move somewhere anyway.


Moving to another country for awhile, especially one whose language you don't speak and in which you don't seem to have any particular interest does not bode well for a successful sojourn, but that's just me.


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I've never succumbed to the supposed joys of getting high on pot, there are those who make it a focus of their lives, so it's possible that spainweed is being entirely serious. Go figure  .


It's not a focus of my life, maybe of my friend's. I'm just going along out of curiosity and because my current rent contract will end soon and I need to move somewhere anyway.



jojo said:


> So to summarise, you want to move to Spain, grow your own weed, smoke it all and then leave???
> 
> I'm sorry, that is not a plan. You'd be better off financially and mentally staying where you are and doing what you do already.
> 
> Jo


I'm not planning to stay there for more than a few months, no. I don't think my friend is either.

And yes, it is actually a plan. You not liking it doesn't make it not a plan. And I'm not even the one initiating this. Imagine what my friend would say about such a statement.

We'll move somewhere (Spain unless there's a better detailed suggestion thrown in) whether you want it or not. Question is, how smooth the move will go, and that's what I'm asking for help with here, seeing as my friend is not much of a planner at all and I'm more concerned about my living situation than he is.



jojo said:


> Really, well just because growing weed for personal use may be legal, its not something that Spain or any landlords are going to welcome.
> 
> so maybe look for an alternative destination or focus
> 
> Jo


If the contract doesn't say we can't grow weed, it's not up to them. By the way, Spain's one of the top countries in Europe (and the world actually) by weed usage.

If you're against it, good for you, but don't try to convince others of your beliefs. We're not trying to do that either.



Isla Verde said:


> Moving to another country for awhile, especially one whose language you don't speak and in which you don't seem to have any particular interest does not bode well for a successful sojourn, but that's just me.


I'm just going along with my friend because I need to move out anyway. I'd prefer another country, Spain is not my scene. But living with a friend is. And that's why I'm moving there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> If you're against it, good for you, but don't try to convince others of your beliefs. We're not trying to do that either.


I'm not for or against it - I couldnt care less. I moderate a forum that helps people and offers them advice. So my advice to you would be to find a country where you can be nocturnal, where its quiet for you during the day, where you can grow and use weed and that has extremely cheap rentals and doesnt require you to have private healthcare or an income to be a resident. I dont think that is Spain

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

> It's not a focus of my life


 and obviously it is, or it wouldnt have been the instigation of your posts or your decision to move to Spain

Jo


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

jojo said:


> I'm not for or against it - I couldnt care less. I moderate a forum that helps people and offers them advice. So my advice to you would be to find a country where you can be nocturnal, where its quiet for you during the day, where you can grow and use weed and that has extremely cheap rentals and doesnt require you to have private healthcare or an income to be a resident. I dont think that is Spain
> 
> Jo


Well, tell me of such a country then, and I will convince my friend to move there instead. Spain's got the best laws regarding growing weed in Europe as far as I know. If you can show me another that has equally good laws, I'm all ears.

I'm not looking to be a resident, I'm looking to live there for a few months, max a year, not more. That's not residency. And we do have income, we are writers and we make money from that. Not much as you can tell, but enough.



jojo said:


> and obviously it is, or it wouldnt have been the instigation of your posts or your decision to move to Spain
> 
> Jo


Not my. My friend's. Actually *read *my posts instead of blindly taking a *part of a sentence* and commenting on it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> Well, tell me of such a country then, and I will convince my friend to move there instead. Spain's got the best laws regarding growing weed in Europe as far as I know. If you can show me another that has equally good laws, I'm all ears.
> 
> I'm not looking to be a resident, I'm looking to live there for a few months, max a year, not more. That's not residency. And we do have income, we are writers and we make money from that. Not much as you can tell, but enough.


Firstly, I havent a clue about which countries allow you to grow and use weed. Its not a criteria that I need to think about.


Secondly, as a British citizen, after 90 days in spain you would need obtain a residencia and to do that you will need proof of a liveable income and healthcare provision, 183 days in spain means that you need to declare your taxable income. 

Jo xxx


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

jojo said:


> Firstly, I havent a clue about which countries allow you to grow and use weed. Its not a criteria that I need to think about.
> 
> 
> Secondly, as a British citizen, after 90 days in spain you would need obtain a residencia and to do that you will need proof of a liveable income and healthcare provision, 183 days in spain means that you need to declare your taxable income.
> ...


I'm not saying you have to think about it, I'm just replying to what you said - you're here to help people. To be honest though, I do not expect a suggestion as I know that there are very few countries that allow cultivation, and that Spain has the best laws for it. Followed by Portugal and Czech Republic (aren't too bad, but more restrictive than Spain). Then Netherlands and Switzerland (even more restrictive), both of which are "premium" countries, which also means that it's a hell of a lot costlier than Spain or Portugal/Czech Republic.

Well, perhaps I do, but if I don't, who's going to know? I doubt there's police knocking on doors and asking for passports, then somehow managing to check when you came into the country.

The only way someone would find out that I've been longer than 90 or 183 days in the country is if we declared that we're there and planning to become residents there. Which I don't see any reason for.

Correct me if I'm wrong of course, as I'm going by logical deduction here and you seem to know actual laws and such.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> I'm not saying you have to think about it, I'm just replying to what you said - you're here to help people. To be honest though, I do not expect a suggestion as I know that there are very few countries that allow cultivation, and that Spain has the best laws for it. Followed by Portugal and Czech Republic. Then Netherlands and Switzerland, both of which are "premium" countries, which also means that it's a hell of a lot costlier than Spain or Portugal/Czech Republic.
> 
> Well, perhaps I do, but if I don't, who's going to know? I doubt there's police knocking on doors and asking for passports, then somehow managing to check when you came into the country.
> 
> ...


So you'll happily live illegally in Spain as long as you can legally "do" weed??? I guess if you are ever stopped, which the guardia often do in spain or if you need healthcare, to rent a property, pay bills........ the onus will be on you to prove your intentions by having a NIE/residencia. Also if you are working in spain as self employed, you cant do that as a tourist, you would need to be autonomo and pay the fixed monthly fee, but that would cover your health insurance, so its not a bad idea.

Read through the forum to find out the legal requirements of living in spain and try not to focus on the only thing that seems to appeal to you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spainweed said:


> Well, tell me of such a country then, and I will convince my friend to move there instead.


No, you find the place and then move to it !
I can tell you now, Spain is not known for being quiet during the day and what about the famed Amsterdam. Wouldn't that suit your needs more?

I'm wondering, does it really matter where you live if you just want to come out at night and "smoke"







??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spainweed said:


> I'm not saying you have to think about it, I'm just replying to what you said - you're here to help people. .


Actually, nobody's here to help people. We're here to chat, interchange experiences, learn from each other, but no one's here to specifically help


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

jojo said:


> So you'll happily live illegally in Spain as long as you can legally "do" weed??? I guess if you are ever stopped, which the guardia often do in spain or if you need healthcare, to rent a property, pay bills........ the onus will be on you to prove your intentions by having a NIE/residencia. Also if you are working in spain as self employed, you cant do that as a tourist, you would need to be autonomo and pay the fixed monthly fee, but that would cover your health insurance, so its not a bad idea.
> 
> Read through the forum to find out the legal requirements of living in spain and try not to focus on the only thing that seems to appeal to you.


Police stop people at random for no reason? That sounds worse than Nazi Germany.

I pay taxes to my home country already, but for health insurance I imagine I can find a clinic I can pay with cash like in any other country.

Not to me. To my friend. Have you read my replies?



Pesky Wesky said:


> No, you find the place and then move to it !
> I can tell you now, Spain is not known for being quiet during the day and what about the famed Amsterdam. Wouldn't that suit your needs more?
> 
> I'm wondering, does it really matter where you live if you just want to come out at night and "smoke"??


Amsterdam is 2-3 times the price of Spain.

My friend wants to grow too, not illegally buy bad quality weed.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, nobody's here to help people. We're here to chat, interchange experiences, learn from each other, but no one's here to specifically help


I'm sure that some people are exactly for that here.

But anyway, I just said what she/he said in one of the replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spainweed said:


> Police stop people at random for no reason? That sounds worse than Nazi Germany.
> 
> I pay taxes to my home country already, but for health insurance I imagine I can find a clinic I can pay with cash like in any other country.
> 
> ...


 I'm closing this thread. It's obvious that you haven't thought any of this through. Live in Spain and it requires you to have health cover, an income and pay taxes 

Spain is an EU country, with rules and requirements. None of which are you interested in, or interested to find out about - Oh, apart from its legal to grow weed for your own use. 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

For your edification, to move to Spain and live there as a resident for more than 90 days, you need an NIE and residencia. To obtain that, you need to go to the foreigners office of the local town with documented proof of income (enough to live on - usually around 600€ a month) and that you have healthcare cover. Or become an autonomo/self employed and pay a set fee once a month. Without these things you will find it hard to rent and should you need medical treatment you would indeed have to find a private clinic and then pray that you dont need any major attention or urgent treatment, as that could run into 10s of 1000s. But not having healthcare cover is dangerous and the Spain insists you have it - like any other European country.

TOP TIP: Do not be fooled into thinking that Spain is a 3rd world country that doesnt require any of the above. It is a harsh, but fair modern European country and long gone are the olden days where people could simply up sticks and live "under the radar"

Jo xxx


----------

